# Loginnamen in der Webadresse



## Hattrix (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man bei GMX usw. sein Loginnamen in der Webadresse dazu schreiben kann und dann in die Favoriten stecken kann.

Wenn dem so ist, wie macht man das?


----------



## myplex (4. Mai 2007)

Meines Wissens ist das nur indirekt möglich (bitte net hauen wenn ich mich vertan hab xD), weil die Daten per POST weitergegeben werde. Bei der GET - Methode wäre es möglich indem man z.B. die Seite so aufruft: blabla.php?login="Hattrix".......
du könntest allerdings ein kleines Script in PHP schreiben, dass dich automatisch einloggt und auf die richtige Seite weiterleitet. Dieses lädst du dann auf einen Webserver mit PHP unterstützung. 
Zum absichern das kein anderer sich so bei dir einlogen kann bau eine Passwortabfrage in das Script ein und übergib das Passwort via GET. dann kannst du einen Link (inkl. Passwort) zum Script in den Lesezeichen speichern. Ich muss aber dazu sagen das es nicht wirklich viel Sicherheit bietet.


----------

